# About.com- "Raising Hope": Angry Bowel Syndrome



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

One of my loyal readers pointed me in the direction of last week's episode of Raising Hope. The episode was entitled "The Walk for the Runs" (Season 3, Episode 8), which should give you a clue as to what the episode is about. The family participates in a walk for "Angry Bowel Syndrome" (ABS), which they differentiate from Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) by stating that in ABS, the bowels are in a "blind rage." I am sure that many of you can relate! The episode was definitely funny. My perspective was that it was done in a way that no one was ridiculed, but not everyone might think so. I do think that it may have helped to bring awareness to IBS itself, which is always a good thing.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

